# Support for the EF 300mm f2.8 L (Non-is)



## Deleted member 381342 (May 9, 2019)

Greetings folks. I realise my 300 is now decades old, however, I am considering the R(P) to start testing and building up my lenses for the next few decades. Has anyone tried this lens on the R or RP?


----------



## Boudreaux&Thibodeaux (May 10, 2019)

Not the 2.8, but I've got the 300/4 non-is, which I bought new in the mid 90's.... once I had the defective filter off it, it worked fine on the R. As also does my newer 300/4 IS. Both work great on EOS R or 5D2/5D3 bodies.

I'm only saying all this, because I seriously thought that Canon was having some sort of "unsupported lens" issue. It was not (in my case at least). The 300/4 non-IS doesn't make it to any sort of lens correction data list at all, never has. I guess they just didn't make/sell too many. For the 300/2.8.... If I recall, data is available for lens correction, so you might breath a bit easier on that.


----------

